
 Introducing Action Messager: Dead simple IM notifications for your app! - nickb
http://jamesgolick.com/2008/4/7/introducing-action-messager-dead-simple-im-notifications-for-your-app
======
jamesbritt
FTFA

"Caveats

Currently, only jabber is supported. It is possible to access other IM
services over jabber, but I'm not 100% clear how it works, and I don't yet
have need for it, so that may or may not come later."

